# Adult female crestie, proven breeder, £150 ono



## iamkeir (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello all - putting our female crestie up for sale, even though we'll miss her!

She weighs 1.9 oz / 53g and is approx. 8 years old. She has a lovely demeanour and is very comfortable with being handled.

We purchased her http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/339538-adult-female-crested-gecko-setup-4.html'&gt;from a great breeder and she has continued to be a proven breeder, producing some super offspring.

She lost her tail with previous owner, explained as a result of slightly overzealous mating! Some would see this as a bad thing but if you intend on breeding her, it is nice to not have the worry of a potential tail drop.

We're selling her simply because we don't wish to continue breeding cresties and we already have two other males who keep us busy enough!

*Looking for £150 but open to offers* - please reply or PM if you have any queries, happy to answer  

Recent photos:


----------



## agent A (Jan 6, 2013)

Now thats adorable! :wub: but i cant afford that


----------



## iamkeir (Jan 16, 2013)

BUMP!

@agentA - we're open to offers


----------



## agent A (Jan 16, 2013)

iamkeir said:


> BUMP!
> 
> @agentA - we're open to offers


i dont live in the UK though


----------



## iamkeir (Feb 1, 2013)

@agentA Ah bum - c'est la vie.


----------



## iamkeir (Feb 13, 2013)

Bump! Open to offers...


----------



## iamkeir (Feb 20, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 20, 2013)

Isn't this a classified ad?


----------



## iamkeir (Mar 11, 2013)

Yep, you're quite - sorry, my bad. I've relisted her in Classifieds at a lower price: http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=29216


----------

